# Training last night....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Once Killian gets the tug, he won't drop it.  So the training showed me the "choke out" method. He still didn't want to let it go, but after he did, you could tell he was even MORE worked up to get it back!! 

Training went GREAT!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Saw a bunch a dogs do this at training. So before I started Wolf in formal training, I taught him to "aus". It has paid off in the long run. Looks like you guys are having fun.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looks good! Killian is really looking like he enjoys it and that's the main thing!

Stark has an EXCELLENT "auss" but when the big guy with the sleeve comes.. we've had to use that method a few times as well. When we were doing protection (our new club doesn't have a helper yet so no protection for awhile) Stark was at the point where once the released the sleeve he would go back for a second bite (could be confidence/nerves or just disobedience, not really sure as we never really got to explore the reason behind it) and he would always listen to the second "auss" better.

With time and consistency it will get better and Killian will 'get it'.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

The trainer needs some training, he's WAY out of shape.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> The trainer needs some training, he's WAY out of shape.


What on EARTH does that have to do with this thread? I highly doubt the helper is interested in some internet forums opinion on his weight.

Wow


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

BTW...Killian is looking really good. Nice work with him


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

If the idea that the dog drops the tug, why is the helper holding and yanking it?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Building drive. I would not simply want my dog to drop it. I would want my dog to want that tug so much he'd go through fire to get it and fight godzilla to keep it.
So, the helper tugs and handles it to create the feeling of 'this is MINE.' in the dog.

Edit: Killian looks great!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Catu said:


> If the idea that the dog drops the tug, why is the helper holding and yanking it?


 
Exactly what I was going to say! The proper way to do the choke method is to hold them up by their collor until the dog drops the tug/sleeve. When the tug gets pulled on, it makes the dog continue. The helper needs to let go of the tug and let Killian drop it on his own.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

The helper is amazing in training, I don't doubt ANY of his methods at all, or his weight. 

Were working on building Killians drive. Like Deathmetal said, his "mine" feeling. Once he dropped it I let him down, they went to play again. 

Thanks for all the compliments, he has made leaps and bounds in three training sessions, even the trainer commented that he can tell we've been working him at home.

I am SO PROUD of the work we've done and how far we've come. ScH really is the world I need to be in. :wub:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet your next lesson will be showing you how to hold him back! 
He is going to be more driven so a longer line, gloves and you acting like a pole will help. One hand holding him will have you splatting when he decides to go for that tug if the helper isn't close enough!
Killian looks very confident for his first time out.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, I've seen one woman come out with gloves, and were looking into a longer line. I just have to figure out how to stand right, I'm sure they will show me, usually they tie him back to the handles behind me. That was my first time holding. LOL! It was loads of fun!!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Two hands on the lead, knees bent, you are sideways to the dog with the lead either behind under your butt or in front of your hips. Imagine firefighters pulling something...that should help?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep! Makes sense!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Is there a specific name for this kind of training? I haven't seen anything like it here in Ottawa.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

schutzhund


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Rerun said:


> schutzhund


Oh that makes sense. I think the only place that offers it in my area is in Quebec. I'd love to do this but neither of my dogs are suited for it. I'm hoping my next dog will be.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.gsscc.ca/regions-and-clubs/ontario.aspx

There are many clubs in ONT for schutzhund. I think you are thinking of French Ring, to my knowledge there are no clubs in Ontario that really offer it, and if they do there are never trials here. French Ring is really only found in the Montreal areas, and its bigger than schutzhund there. I really recommend going to check it out, its a lot of fun, even to watch! The Regionals are being held in Orangeville this year, and I hope to check it out!

http://www.gsscc.ca/schedule-of-events.aspx Look for the Ontario Regional Championships / Show / Breed Survey, on June 3ed at Saugeen Schutzhund club.

OR

http://onregionals2011.webs.com/

EDIT: My apologies for the derail!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check out your links!


----------

